# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  نقل مباشر - امسية فى عشق المريخ - القطاع الثقافى نادى المريخ

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*غرفة البث المباشر (MIDO77 - مناوى - عبد السلام حميدة )




بدأ البرنامج بتلاوة ايات من الذكر الحكيم 
امام مسجد المريخ الشيخ / عبد الرؤوف 
*

----------


## zahababeker

*توفيق ونجاح يا ميدو 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*فقرة عن افتتاح نادى المريخ 12/8/1956م على يد الزعيم اسماعيل الازهرى 
تحت عنوان الزعيم يفتتح دار الزعيم 
وصادف امس الذكرى 45 للافتتاح 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*كلمة نائب القطاع الثقافى الدكتور / عمر محمود خالد 
وترحيب برئيس النادى الدكتور / جمال محمد عبد الله الوالى 


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*فقرة مدح المصطفى عليه الصلاة والسلام 
المادحة / فهيمة عبد الله 




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الان مع الفنان العملاق المريخى 
مجزوب اونسة 
*

----------


## مناوي

*تجاوب كبير من الحضور مع الفنان العملاق مجزوب اونسة
*

----------


## مناوي

*حضور جماهيري كبير ...
*

----------


## مناوي

*وصلة غنائية اخري والمبدع مجزوب اونسة ...(عازة الفراق بي طال )
*

----------


## عجبكو

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 4 ( الأعضاء 4 والزوار 0) 		 	 	 		 			‏عجبكو, ‏محمد star+, ‏مناوي+, ‏mido77+


بالتوفيق يا شباب و مجهود مقدر جدا 

*

----------


## مناوي

*تسلم يا عجبكو  لك التحية
*

----------


## محمد star

*واصلو  ياشباب ميدو يارائع ومناوى
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*مناوي وميدو والله ماقصرتو بالتوفيق
*

----------


## مناوي

*وصلة غنائية اخري ايضاً والرائع دوماً مجزوب اونسة ..(الصياد في النجوم)
*

----------


## مناوي

*حضور اداري كبير من قبل المجلس ..محمد جعفر قريش وحسن يوسف ،،جمال الكيماوي ،، حسن ادريس هاشم الزبير
*

----------


## مناوي

*اسكتش كوميدي وفرقة همبريب الكوميديا
*

----------


## مرهف

*مشكور مناوي
ومبارك علينا الذكري ال 55 لافتتاح النادي
...

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*

















*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

مشكور مناوي
ومبارك علينا الذكري ال 55 لافتتاح النادي
...



 

   تسلم يا مدير وربنا يحفظ لينا النادي من اعين الحاسدين
*

----------


## مناوي

*الان مع شاعرة المريخ والاستاذة الشاعرة سعدية عبدالسلام 
*

----------


## مناوي

*وصلة غنائية مع الفنانة المريخية فهيمة عبدالله وذلك بطلب من رئيس النادي الدكتور جمال الوالي (اغنية سيرة)
*

----------


## gaily

*ماااااااااااااااااااأروعك ما أجملك يااااااااااااااااامريخ العزه والكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامه
كــــــــــــــــــــــــــل سنه وأنتم بالف خييييييييييييييييييير
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## مناوي

*وصلة غنائية اخري و المطربة الانيقة فهيمه عبدالله (سيل الوادي المنحدر) بطلب من مركز البث
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*شكراً يا مناوى وميدو على مجهوكم المقدر 
متابعين معاكم واصلو ياشباب
*

----------


## مناوي

*فاصل من الشعر والشاعر : دكتور المعز عمر بخيت
*

----------


## مناوي

*وصلة غنائية والفنان المريخي  الغيور محمد عيسي
*

----------


## مناوي

*تجاوب جماهيري كبير مع الرائع المريخي الغيور  محمد عيسي 

ووصلة غنائية اخري (عجبوني الليلة جو )
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*









*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					






ده سمؤال عبد الباقي ولا انا غلطان :060:
*

----------


## مناوي

*فاصل من الشعر والشاعر المريخي عمار الشريف
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## مناوي

*فاصل غنائي والفنان المريخي محمد عيسي واغنية العجب حبيبي
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الاستاذة عفاف الامين 


*

----------


## محمد star

*والله دى فاتتنى دى لاكين نقول شنو مع رمضان وضيوف رمضان ههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*




*

----------


## محمد star

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					


ده سمؤال عبد الباقي ولا انا غلطان :060:



اى ده سمؤال لاكين الجمبو دى منو
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*نهاية الحفل (امسية في عشق المريخ ) والشكر موصول لكل من ساهم في انجاح الحفل .. القطاع الثقافي للنادي ولجنة الدار الثقافية ولمجلس الاداره والاقطاب ورواد النادي والحضور الكريم ،، ايضاً الشكر موصول لحفيدات سيده فرح لوقفتهن الانيقة ومساهمتهن في انجاح الحفل .. 

الشكر اجزله لادارة المنبر ولجميع الاعضاء وكل من تابعبنا نتمني ان تتواصل البرامج الثقافية بالنادي في هذا الشهر الكريم .. 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*

----------


## عجبكو

*ماشاء الله حفيدات سيدة فرح حضور مشرف 

*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

نهاية الحفل (امسية في عشق المريخ ) والشكر موصول لكل من ساهم في انجاح الحفل .. القطاع الثقافي للنادي ولجنة الدار الثقافية ولمجلس الاداره والاقطاب ورواد النادي والحضور الكريم ،، ايضاً الشكر موصول لحفيدات سيده فرح لوقفتهن الانيقة ومساهمتهن في انجاح الحفل .. 

الشكر اجزله لادارة المنبر ولجميع الاعضاء وكل من تابعبنا نتمني ان تتواصل البرامج الثقافية بالنادي في هذا الشهر الكريم .. 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





eisawi


شكرا مناوي و شكرا ميدو علي المجهود الكبير :2uge4p4:
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*التحية لك اخي عجبكو
*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
عمل جميل من ناس رائعة
دوام الافراح يارب في القلعة الجميلة
دمتم احلي واروع
*

----------


## محمد star

*روعه والله المريخ ده جميل بشكل
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*آآآآآآآآآخر حلاوة ابداااااع اية الجمال دا 0 مشكورين شباب 
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					





منور يا دكتور ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					





ود أم در الماسورة ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*روعة × روعة

مشكورين يا شباب مجهود مقدر .. جزاكم الله خيراً ...

*

----------


## alajabalajeeb

*مجهود مقدر جدا . شكرا مناوي شكرا ميدو77 . جزاكم الله عنا كل خير واحسان .
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

وصلة غنائية اخري و المطربة الانيقة فهيمه عبدالله (سيل الوادي المنحدر) بطلب من مركز البث



 

لماذا لا تصبح هذه الأغنية أغنية المريخ تبث من الإذاعة الداخلية للقلعة الحمراء قبل كل مباراة للزعيم بملعبه و أيضاً بعد الإنتصار كما كان يحدث سابقاً و أغنية الكابلي (سكر. . سكر)
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا ثنائي الروعة والابداع مناوي وميدو على الابداعات
وربنا يديكم الصحة والعافية وماقصرتوا تب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

وصلة غنائية مع الفنانة المريخية فهيمة عبدالله وذلك بطلب من رئيس النادي الدكتور جمال الوالي (اغنية سيرة)



 الريس باين عليهو انطرب شديد
ربنا يطربك ويطربنا دايما بانتصارات المريخ ياوالينا ياغالي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بس نسيتو صورة الرائع الشاعر المبدع د. معز عمر بخيت وهو ينثر اشعاره على المسرح
صفوة زي ده بتنسي
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*غناء ورقص في شهر القرآن انتوا عاوزين تغطسو حجر المريخ
*

----------


## ميرغنى تاج السر

*والله فاتنا برنامج  جميل
ربنا يديم الفرح فى القعلة المريخية وعقبال الفرح بالممتاز وبعده الابطال 

*

----------

